# camaro topic back typO SE-R



## SE-R (Mar 29, 2004)

RRRRRRRRRRRR

well as you guys can see that was a dam typo
theres no way in hell i m runing 14.10 1/4 mile.
i would had posted my typo earlier but my lack 
of access to a pc is very poor. :dumbass: 
heres my real time slip with out typos.thank you

(BURNING)
SPEC V
R/T-.880
60'-2.355
330-6.486
1/8-9.922
mph-71.84
1000-12.890
1/4-15.410
mph-89.45


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds pretty normal to me.

work on that 60ft time!!!!


----------



## SE-R (Mar 29, 2004)

chimmike said:


> sounds pretty normal to me.
> 
> work on that 60ft time!!!!



ok thanks.I WILL.MY PULLEY SHOULD BE ARRIVING SOON.HOPEFULLY THAT
DO THE JOB. WELL.  
(BURNING)
SPEC V


----------

